# Places To See / Stop In Scotland



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

We are gradually working our way North to visit Scotland and have book a couple of sites at Kippford and Culzean Castle. We have a break of seven nights before being booked in to the Caravan Club site at Edinburgh.

We are thinking of booking some time on the C&CC site at Luss but do not know much about the area or anywhere else that is worth seeing or stopping at either on the way there from Culzean Castle or going from there to Edinburgh.

Any suggestions please.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Dave,

This is more of a bump than anything else. We have stayed at Luss on our way North. I remember there were plenty of leaflets for places to visit in the area. The Warden is a friendly Geordie (arent we all) and will put himself out to help you. The area around the Loch is very nice for days out. You might be a bit early in the year for a boat trip but you may be lucky.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Luss is about an hour and quarter away from Falkirk. The Falkirk wheel is well worth a visit. They have a very nice cafe there. We sat and had a crusty roll and soup while looking straight out at the wheel turning. Brilliant.


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

We had thought about the Falkirk Wheel but have ben unable to find an overnight stop nearby. Does anyone know of one within walking distance to it as the closest I could see was at Linlithgow.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

No campsites within walking distance of the Falkirk Wheel.
However you can park all day at the wheel for free, big gravel car parks, loads of room for your motorhome.

The Linlithgow site you mention I presume is Beecraigs. Lovely surroundings in the forest, but the roads are pretty windy and narrow to/from it.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> No campsites within walking distance of the Falkirk Wheel.
> However you can park all day at the wheel for free, big gravel car parks, loads of room for your motorhome.
> 
> The Linlithgow site you mention I presume is Beecraigs. Lovely surroundings in the forest, but the roads are pretty windy and narrow to/from it.


Is there room for larger motorhomes over 28ft ? We are going upto Scotland later in the year and wouldn't mind stopping of here for a bit.

Steve


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There are coach spaces Steve so no problem, we managed, Alan.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Chigman said:


> Is there room for larger motorhomes over 28ft ? We are going upto Scotland later in the year and wouldn't mind stopping of here for a bit.
> 
> Steve


No problem parking something over 28ft.
I've tried to do a link to streetview to let you see. If you zoom in you can see the 4 or 5 rectangular car parks to the right of the wheel;

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...X&oi=local_result&ct=image&sqi=2&ved=0CBQQ_BI


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Our favourite C&CC CS is not far from Kippford - Garlieston Lodge, a really lovely wee site with a fish pond and they breed their own pigs. Good wee village for a walk from the site. (See reviews on MHF).

http://www.garliestonlodge.co.uk/

Near Culzean you can drive the Electric Brae - an optical illusion, where you think you are coasting uphill.

http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/dunure/electricbrae/index.html

Also near Culzean is Alloway, with the new Robert Burns Birthplace museum.

http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/alloway/birthplacemuseum/index.html

As you're driving via Glasgow to go to Luss, why not stop off at the new Riverside Transport Museum (free). Easy to park here with your motorhome here during the week, busier at weekends.

http://www.glasgowlife.org.uk/museums/our-museums/riverside-museum/Pages/default.aspx

Stirling castle is a good day out too.

When are you going?


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

From Luss to Edinburgh, you could detour to Callander, a nice little town with pretty views and a fantastic bakery. We've stayed at Gart Caravan Park, a short walk out of town and a nice open site. Its a good area for walking and there is the a Rob Roy connection. This is also Dr Finlay's case book country.

Blair Drummond safari park is nearby, if that's your cup of tea or you could get the bus to Stirling to see the castle etc.

CandA


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Hezbez et al.

We have booked Culzean Castle until 2nd April from where we go to Luss where we have booked four nights until the 6th. We then have three nights to arrange before being booked in at the CC site in Edinburgh from 9th.

Thank you all for your suggestions, plenty of choice, the difficult part is sometime deciding especially when you do not know the area at all.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We went to Luss; once. The place is a tourist rip off, so go and have a look at the fantastic scenery, the beautiful kirk but take your money elsewhere. In the 'hotel' there it was nearly £10 for a beer and a glass of wine and in one of the cake shops £4 for a slice of cake. It was so small that I asked if it was a sample, they must have used the same knife that the NAAFI used to cut their tomatoes.

Falkirk wheel is a wonder of engineering and plenty of parking. This year, there is a park and ride site for visiting Stirling castle. I have not tried it yet but probably better than driving your MH up the brae to the castle. As the American tourist was heard to say in Edinburgh, 'these Scottish castles are great, but why did they have to build them on the tops of hills?'

Enjoy your holiday.

Dave.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Definately worth spending a few days ambling through Dunfries and Galloway. Lovely CL on cliff top at Port Logan - but TBH, there are plenty of other spectacular settings to choose from.
We spent 10 days in the area and would love to go back.


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: That's settled then. When we go up to Scotland in June, we'll have to forgo Edinburgh, or the Trossachs, Loch Lomond or Glencoe...........just so that we can include the Electric Brae :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

